# i see some posts by people who are trying to give terrible advice



## BetterGet5Stars (Dec 16, 2017)

i think they are just idiots trying to give people bad advice to get them fired. not this forum so much but other forums are like that too. not that they are fooling anyone but just beware there are people like this who usually everyone hates in real life. 

like one moron will say his rating is 4.2 on lyft and he doesn't get fired, or they'll say they have a 20% acceptance rate and not get fired. these people are lying. don't believe them they are trying to get you fired because they are wart covered trolls who probably got deactivated for being horrible human beings.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Betasgetonestarfrmbtches said:


> i think they are just idiots trying to give people bad advice to get them fired. not this forum so much but other forums are like that too. not that they are fooling anyone but just beware there are people like this who usually everyone hates in real life.
> 
> like one moron will say his rating is 4.2 on lyft and he doesn't get fired, or they'll say they have a 20% acceptance rate and not get fired. these people are lying. don't believe them they are trying to get you fired because they are wart covered trolls who probably got deactivated for being horrible human beings.


You cannot be fired or deactivated for a low acceptance rate. Mine usually hovers between 25%-45%.

I can't speak on cancellation rates or low star ratings, but acceptance rates don't effect your ability to drive.

P.S.: I actually AM a wart-covered, 3-foot troll, but that hasn't effected my ability to drive either.


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

Betasgetonestarfrmbtches said:


> i think they are just idiots trying to give people bad advice to get them fired. not this forum so much but other forums are like that too. not that they are fooling anyone but just beware there are people like this who usually everyone hates in real life.
> 
> like one moron will say his rating is 4.2 on lyft and he doesn't get fired, or they'll say they have a 20% acceptance rate and not get fired. these people are lying. don't believe them they are trying to get you fired because they are wart covered trolls who probably got deactivated for being horrible human beings.


I've been discovered!


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

_This_ is the good advice thread?


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

It's upto you to decide weather to take or not to take the advice.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

unPat said:


> It's upto you to decide weather to take or not to take the advice.
> 
> View attachment 185953
> View attachment 185952


What is your rationale for turning down two thirds of your requests?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Coachman said:


> What is your rationale for turning down two thirds of your requests?


Common sense.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Coachman said:


> What is your rationale for turning down two thirds of your requests?


You should try it once . Compare your average for maximum acceptance against minimum acceptance and you will see the difference.


----------



## Uber_Jay2 (Dec 17, 2017)

I have a low acceptance rating. And it's a bit of common sense. MAXIMIZE YOUR EARNINGS, Not every request is going to do that.


Coachman said:


> What is your rationale for turning down two thirds of your requests?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Coachman said:


> What is your rationale for turning down two thirds of your requests?


You have 2 choices...

Accept a ping 30 minutes away?

Or wait 10 minutes for a certainty of getting something 5-10 minutes away?

Option A
20 miles 30 minutes no pay

Option B
2 miles 10-15 minutes no pay

And yes, the difference CAN be that extreme in some places.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Uber_Jay2 said:


> I have a low acceptance rating. And it's a bit of common sense. MAXIMIZE YOUR EARNINGS, Not every request is going to do that.


I've been doing this for over two years and haven't figure out how to spot the bad requests from the good requests.

Enlighten me.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> You have 2 choices...
> 
> Accept a ping 30 minutes away?
> 
> ...


Probably 80% of my pings are between 3 and 8 minutes. I generally take anything under 10. I'll give some thought to pngs over 10 minutes depending on where I am and how busy it is.

I don't see how anybody can identify two thirds of their requests as unprofitable.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Probably 80% of my pings are between 3 and 8 minutes. I generally take anything under 10. I'll give some thought to pngs over 10 minutes depending on where I am and how busy it is.
> 
> I don't see how anybody can identify two thirds of their requests as unprofitable.


When i ubered i rejected TONS of far off pings, My acceptance rating was never over about 30%.

I rejected everything past a certain distance without question. All those are way too far to be worth chasing down. It happens, it's in MY best interest to wait for something closer.

Now with the taxi there are just tons of fares that are too far for me to bother chasing down,

But the cab company doesn't even track acceptance i have no clue what mine even is. _Probably less than 5%_ based on how often a 30+ minute trip pops up that i completely ignore as being too far away. Dispatch doesn't even bother asking us to chase them from that far either.

Usually cab fares I take all night are in the 5-15 minute range. Uber on the other hand is usually in the 5-10 minute range. And there's gazillions of fares that just sit and wait until a closer car pops up.

Then when a cab pops up ready to take the fare closer they will. All the time i drop off and get a fare right away near where i dropped off at. Why dispatch a cab to go 30 minutes when odds are a closer cab is going to pop up available sooner than that?

Not every area is as dense as Dallas Fort Worth,


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> When i ubered i rejected TONS of far off pings..,


What do you consider a "far off ping?" When driving in the 'burbs I consider 5 minutes close.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Coachman said:


> What do you consider a "far off ping?" When driving in the 'burbs I consider 5 minutes close.


0-5 amazing luck

5-10 I'll do in a heartbeat. That's a close fare

10-15 is dependent on how busy it is.

15-30 is no fricken way.

30+ $*%**% that $(%**%

I'll get trips in the middle 3 categories in a relatively small amount of time. Taxi or Uber alike.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> 0-5 amazing luck
> 
> 5-10 I'll do in a heartbeat. That's a close fare
> 
> ...


I rarely get a ping over 15 minutes.

Most of my pings are between 4 and 9 minutes.

I don't have to let many go.

I've noticed most of my 15+ minute pings lately have been Ubereats.

I think hard about any Ubereats over 5 minutes.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Lolololololololol!! I'm so so sorry for the absolute lack of common human decency and respect these shits display constantly.

I'm laughing at how you relayed your frustration; I know you're pissed off but you're also freaking hilarious when you're mad. It's a gift.

We all understand and concur.....and none of us could possibly put it as perfectly as you did.


----------



## Uber_Jay2 (Dec 17, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I've been doing this for over two years and haven't figure out how to spot the bad requests from the good requests.
> 
> Enlighten me.


I can only know my market. We launched 2 1/2 years ago. My primary market is not a major city. I've just been lucky i get requests for 26 minutes away then I'll get a request that's 2 minutes away. I'll take it and my market people tip its how a lot of us were brought up. Whether it be a dollar. I just had a trip and I only got 7 dollars from Lyft but the guy tipped me $10.00 cash because of the conversation and how I was there less than a minute. Immediate 5 stars from me and feed back as a great rider. A lot tell me they'll tip me in the app and I'll say 91% are true to their word even tho it's not immediate. Now I work other markets and it's not anything like here. I respect the people who even tip 1 dollar.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I rarely get a ping over 15 minutes.
> 
> Most of my pings are between 4 and 9 minutes.
> 
> ...


Most of the problem is...

There's a few very dense areas when it comes to the _driving people around for money_ business here in orlandoish. The very dense areas of business will have a magnitude of _*50 TIMES*_ as much business as neighborhoods that are less than 20 minutes away. "How is that?" you ask.

This is an extreme extreme and not a joke. There's 121,000 hotel rooms in the Orlandoish region. *Yes that's about 1/8 of a MILLION hotel rooms*. And most of them are concentrated in a few areas. On top of that most of the nightclubs are concentrated on 1 road downtown, and all the strip clubs on another...

This leads to a small handful of extremely insanely dense areas with almost nothing in between.

If I go online with uber in one of the concentrated areas I could get multiple 15-20 minute pings from far away, and 5-10 minute pings from hotels i have visual contact with very short order.










This picture should explain the extremes i am talking about. Right side of I4... 4 minute ping, the left side 15 minute pings...


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Coachman said:


> I've been doing this for over two years and haven't figure out how to spot the bad requests from the good requests.
> 
> Enlighten me.


If you see a request for Walmart, Target, High/Junior/Elementary School, grocery store, drug store? All short rides, guaranteed, for the most part. Uber is pretty shifty when sending you requests and will flip the map upside down to fool you into considering a ride in an area of town that might be considered sketchy. Those people will be rude and dismissive and downrate you in a hot minute because they're miserable in their own lives and think you make $1,500 per week, so they resent the hell out of you. If you see a ride that is over x-minutes away think twice about accepting. Never trust Uber saying you might make premium (whatever) for going far away. If they want to be serious about this, they need to charge PER MILE over, say, 3 miles, for every ride. If you roll up on a (white) scrungy 20-something with dreadlocks? PASS ON BY AND CANCEL.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

BetterGet5Stars said:


> they'll say they have a 20% acceptance rate and not get fired.


A few things wrong with your post.

We don't get "Fired" as in having an employer and employee type relationship with Uber and Lyft.

Acceptance rates don't affect your ability to drive regardless of those scary emails you get.

Now, calling us "Wart covered trolls" is a bit hurtful. Just because we have warts and post on this forum, doesn't automatically make us trolls.

I think you drove into this forum at 100 mph and you need to slow down a bit, catch your breath and have a careful chain of thought before you type in utter paranoia.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

UberHammer said:


> Common sense.


And possessing more than 3 brain cells


----------

